# Insect lids changed?



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been using the Fabri-Kal (Pro-Kal/PolyPro Lid) Insect lids for FF cultures for a long time and the Placon 32oz. cups. Recently I got an order of cups and lids and the strength of the lids seem to have changed and they are almost impossible to use. 

They seem not to be as ridgid anymore and more flexible causing issues when removing and closing the culture as well as some lids not fitting at all on the cups. 

I was just wondering if anybody else was having this issue or if I just got some duds?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Paul G said:


> I've been using the Fabri-Kal (Pro-Kal/PolyPro Lid) Insect lids for FF cultures for a long time and the Placon 32oz. cups. Recently I got an order of cups and lids and the strength of the lids seem to have changed and they are almost impossible to use.
> 
> They seem not to be as ridgid anymore and more flexible causing issues when removing and closing the culture as well as some lids not fitting at all on the cups.
> 
> I was just wondering if anybody else was having this issue or if I just got some duds?


I'm not using the same lids/cups as you, but the company I buy from has also changed their lids making them totally unusable. Made some cultures last night and added the flies this afternoon, as soon as I went to take off the lids they ripped.


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

I have noticed the same problem, the 32oz cups i use now are much thinner than before and if you not careful closing them they crack down the sides so now i have quite a few cultures with tape down the sides. I blame it on the companys trying to make a product cheaper. 

Zack


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Wonder who isnt making cheap ripoff lids..anyone have a good supplier?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

driftfc said:


> I have noticed the same problem, the 32oz cups i use now are much thinner than before and if you not careful closing them they crack down the sides so now i have quite a few cultures with tape down the sides. I blame it on the companys trying to make a product cheaper.
> 
> Zack


Huh, funny you say that. I just bought some cups the other day and 4 out of 24 cracked. I figured it was just a bad batch. This sucks...

I haven't ordered lids in months.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I have had an issue with the Placon cups for awhile but they have always been thinner than the Fabri-Kal cups. I have cracked many of the Placon cups but even more now with the Fabri-Kal lids having such a flexy lip to them.

I wonder if the thinner lids would work better with the same brand? 
I just like to get those 100packs from Joshs (Placon cups/Fabri-Kal lids) cause its the best retail price I have found online.



driftfc said:


> I have noticed the same problem, the 32oz cups i use now are much thinner than before and if you not careful closing them they crack down the sides so now i have quite a few cultures with tape down the sides. I blame it on the companys trying to make a product cheaper.
> 
> Zack


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

My sisters owns a bakery up here so she gets the cups and lids in the jumbo bulk packs they come in and i just go by there and grab some when i need em. I just drill out 5-6 holes in the lids and then put a paper towell over and seal them that way. 

if you dont mind using the paper towells and drilling holes, you can usually get lik 500 cups and lids for 20 bucks from wholesale food places 

zack


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I tried making my own lids years ago and it was time consuming and I had more issues with mold for some reason. Had issues with the paper towels tearing too easily as well.

I tried several food supply and bakery supply places locally to me and the 100pack of cups and lids with shipping is still cheaper. I guess you are lucky; cause if I could find cheaper cups I would just buy the lids from time to time. (I reuse them as long as I can)



driftfc said:


> My sisters owns a bakery up here so she gets the cups and lids in the jumbo bulk packs they come in and i just go by there and grab some when i need em. I just drill out 5-6 holes in the lids and then put a paper towell over and seal them that way.
> 
> if you dont mind using the paper towells and drilling holes, you can usually get lik 500 cups and lids for 20 bucks from wholesale food places
> 
> zack


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Paul,

I've noticed the same issue with my last two orders of lids from Josh's--just thought they were all from a "bad batch". The lids are thinner, and the lip seems a little shorter (at least on one side), making them difficult to remove from the cups. Most of them do have a "sweet spot" that's a bit thicker with a wider lip (I mark the spot with a permanent marker)--at least keeping them "useable".


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

I have been getting cups at dollar tree lately, pack of 4 for a dollar, not too bad, and they arent the thinnest I've ever bought, so that's good, check Dollar tree out.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow so I'm not the only one. I got mine from Joshs also. 

They are a pain to get on but once they loosen up they seem alright. I hadn't had any rip yet.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, I guess I'm not the only one.

After inspecting them more closely it seems like most of one of my 50packs of lids are actually defective with part of the inner lip filled in solid or twisted to where it makes it impossible to use it on a cup.

Alasdair,

I only have a dozen or so that are like yours that I can actually still use.
I noticed they don't have the "Polypro" logo printed on them like my old lids. I wonder if Fabri-Kal is contracting the lids out to make them cheaper?




RarePlantBroker said:


> Paul,
> 
> I've noticed the same issue with my last two orders of lids from Josh's--just thought they were all from a "bad batch". The lids are thinner, and the lip seems a little shorter (at least on one side), making them difficult to remove from the cups. Most of them do have a "sweet spot" that's a bit thicker with a wider lip (I mark the spot with a permanent marker)--at least keeping them "useable".





BOOSHIFIED said:


> Wow so I'm not the only one. I got mine from Joshs also.
> 
> They are a pain to get on but once they loosen up they seem alright. I hadn't had any rip yet.



Thanks for the tip ritersofly but I don't think that will cut it for me in the price department as I currently make 15 cultures a week and I will be bumping the count up to 25 a week soon.



ritersofly said:


> I have been getting cups at dollar tree lately, pack of 4 for a dollar, not too bad, and they arent the thinnest I've ever bought, so that's good, check Dollar tree out.


----------

